# Colorado dispensary weed a joke!!!!!



## bdt1981 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have yet to make the trip, im in a neighboring state and a friend has made the trip 2 times and what he came back with was garbage. The first time much worse with some premature supposed gohst train haze, had to be extracted. I. Have extracted enough that u cant fool me really. So i think to myself its either him who extracted it or it was purchased already extracted. He also had some wack called voodoo. My girl said it reminded her of walking thru a hay field. Seriously it was a joke along with the GTH that smelled nothing of cannabis. The 2nd time he brought kosher kush, blue dream and pineapple alien. He said the PA was best followed by BD, then kosher. I have grown much blue dream and when i saw it i nearly laughed out loud. The bud looked like swag ass shit with way to many green leaves on the bud, and no smell. PA was brittle just like extracted herb no smell taste weak. The kosher had the best smell no visible crystals got me baked but i think should hav smelled better and tasted better. 
Now i am asking anyone who may know, are the really s3lling trash in the dispensaries? By far what i hav grown didnt belong in the same store as what he brought. From supposedly the best dispensary in denver. Is the dispensary buying premature weed? I thought they would buy nothing but the best. Is the dispensary extracting weed and selling it or are they buying it to? He paid 100 a zip. Cheaper than any real kill will go for.. you know weed was always great because no way to cut it. But not anymore, got people all over my state with extracted weed and dont even know it. Its a real shame. Any insight would be appreciated. Thank you in advance anyone who has the time to reply.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 13, 2015)

I suspect that with demand so great the dispensaries have to buy anything they can get their hands on to put on the shelves. Growers can't grow it fast enough. So yeah.... probably lot of premature, shit weed on the shelves.

I dunno.... just guessing the obvious...

I'll also guess there's a lot of newbs coming out of the woodwork to buy the shit and they wouldn't know the difference between good and bad. So it sells...

A buddy went for a visit to check it all out and he was saying that some of that dispensary schwag is going for 300-450 a zip!!!!???? WTF. For the very same strains that sell around here for 200 zip.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> I suspect that with demand so great the dispensaries have to buy anything they can get their hands on to put on the shelves. Growers can't grow it fast enough. So yeah.... probably lot of premature, shit weed on the shelves.
> 
> I dunno.... just guessing the obvious...
> 
> ...


My gf just moved here from colorado about a year ago. She says the government taxes are so high there that the black market is alive and well and will be always.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 13, 2015)

What do you expect for a 100 zips? Tell your boy to not waste his time driving to Rado if he's going to buy the cheapest shit available.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> My gf just moved here from colorado about a year ago. She says the government taxes are so high there that the black market is alive and well and will be always.


She's right.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> What do you expect for a 100 zips? Tell your boy to not waste his time driving to Rado if he's going to buy the cheapest shit available.


There's this. He's not exactly the only one making the trip, right?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> I suspect that with demand so great the dispensaries have to buy anything they can get their hands on to put on the shelves. Growers can't grow it fast enough. So yeah.... probably lot of premature, shit weed on the shelves.
> 
> I dunno.... just guessing the obvious...
> 
> ...


THIS. High demand from people who don't know what good weed is leads to low quality offerings.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

bdt1981 said:


> I have yet to make the trip, im in a neighboring state and a friend has made the trip 2 times and what he came back with was garbage. The first time much worse with some premature supposed gohst train haze, had to be extracted. I. Have extracted enough that u cant fool me really. So i think to myself its either him who extracted it or it was purchased already extracted. He also had some wack called voodoo. My girl said it reminded her of walking thru a hay field. Seriously it was a joke along with the GTH that smelled nothing of cannabis. The 2nd time he brought kosher kush, blue dream and pineapple alien. He said the PA was best followed by BD, then kosher. I have grown much blue dream and when i saw it i nearly laughed out loud. The bud looked like swag ass shit with way to many green leaves on the bud, and no smell. PA was brittle just like extracted herb no smell taste weak. The kosher had the best smell no visible crystals got me baked but i think should hav smelled better and tasted better.
> Now i am asking anyone who may know, are the really s3lling trash in the dispensaries? By far what i hav grown didnt belong in the same store as what he brought. From supposedly the best dispensary in denver. Is the dispensary buying premature weed? I thought they would buy nothing but the best. Is the dispensary extracting weed and selling it or are they buying it to? He paid 100 a zip. Cheaper than any real kill will go for.. you know weed was always great because no way to cut it. But not anymore, got people all over my state with extracted weed and dont even know it. Its a real shame. Any insight would be appreciated. Thank you in advance anyone who has the time to reply.


I'm not sure about the extracted part, it sounds to me like y'all got stuck with early chopped, 'Colorado cured' (flash dried) second or even third grade garbage. Then again, if you're really paying a Franklin per zip, you're going to get garbage.

PM me if you'd like some recommendations about where to visit your next trip. Which way are you coming from? That would help inform my choices of where I'd suggest.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 13, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> My gf just moved here from colorado about a year ago. She says the government taxes are so high there that the black market is alive and well and will be always.


That is a lesson Cananda learned with cigarettes. Lol tax it too much and you drive it all underground...


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> I suspect that with demand so great the dispensaries have to buy anything they can get their hands on to put on the shelves. Growers can't grow it fast enough. So yeah.... probably lot of premature, shit weed on the shelves.
> 
> I dunno.... just guessing the obvious...
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised but in Washington they have this stuff locked down right and bud you buy is really nice stuff. Depending on the shelf, you can get some really good stuff for 200-250 oz I've heard of 165 for a oz too just A grade not bad at all but you can compare relatively speaking. The whole part of this is did this come in any packaging or was it a plain bag? Regulations in CO are unknown to me but WA has that childproof packaging or rather resistant until it's opened. Anyways my point is maybe this dude is just grabbing this shit off the highway and naming it as he sees it.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> I'm really surprised but in Washington they have this stuff locked down right and bud you buy is really nice stuff. Depending on the shelf, you can get some really good stuff for 200-250 oz I've heard of 165 for a oz too just A grade not bad at all but you can compare relatively speaking. The whole part of this is did this come in any packaging or was it a plain bag? Regulations in CO are unknown to me but WA has that childproof packaging or rather resistant until it's opened. Anyways my point is maybe this dude is just grabbing this shit off the highway and naming it as he sees it.


There are better dispensaries and not so better ones here in Colorado. The current economic situation lifts all boats, even those leaking like a spaghetti strainer!


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Dec 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> There are better dispensaries and not so better ones here in Colorado. The current economic situation lifts all boats, even those leaking like a spaghetti strainer!


So true!

B4L


----------



## vro (Dec 14, 2015)

Cali is the best state for weed. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 14, 2015)

vro said:


> Cali is the best state for weed. Always has been and always will be.


Eh it's relative. Washington has its perks while so does Cali. It's the emerald triangle we live in that is the optimal area to grow.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 14, 2015)

Ya'll need to thank BC Canada for introducing ya'll to fine weed back in the 80s and keeping ya'll in good supply of that fine weed up until ya'll finally learned how to grow it on your own.

Jus sayin....


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 14, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Ya'll need to thank BC Canada for introducing ya'll to fine weed back in the 80s and keeping ya'll in good supply of that fine weed up until ya'll finally learned how to grow it on your own.
> 
> Jus sayin....


I got some fine BC BUD in college 2009ish. Can't say it was absolute but definitely holds a candle to whatever this original posters delivery man got...for 100bucks a zippy.


----------



## astronautrob (Dec 14, 2015)

I've lived in CO for 5 years now and yea, you CAN buy shitty weed but you can also buy top shelf weed which is really good most of the time. I think the other thing that comes in to play is whether you buy medicinal herb or recreational herb, the difference can be night and day, but I'm guessing if your friend is coming from a neighboring state he's only going to recreational dispensaries.

*Edit: Also +1 to what ttystikk said, it depends on where you go too. Just like any sector of the economy there are shitty businesses and there are good businesses. Maybe your friend can try a different dispensary when he comes next time?


----------



## KingBlunted (Dec 14, 2015)

25$ retail on slice of 29% thc. No complaints from me. Maybe try another dispensary. Instead of "Supposedly the best dispensary in the state" haha


----------



## KingBlunted (Dec 14, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> I'm really surprised but in Washington they have this stuff locked down right and bud you buy is really nice stuff. Depending on the shelf, you can get some really good stuff for 200-250 oz I've heard of 165 for a oz too just A grade not bad at all but you can compare relatively speaking. The whole part of this is did this come in any packaging or was it a plain bag? Regulations in CO are unknown to me but WA has that childproof packaging or rather resistant until it's opened. Anyways my point is maybe this dude is just grabbing this shit off the highway and naming it as he sees it.


Out of state is only a quarter purchase a day per person per dispensary. You can go to multiple dispensaries tho. Packaging is more secure for edibles than flower


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2015)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> So true!
> 
> B4L


On the one hand, legal weed is nice. I just hate to see people getting ripped off.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

vro said:


> Cali is the best state for weed. Always has been and always will be.


Fact and I would say followed by Oregon, and Washington. Nobody does it better than the west coast. "You can come closer than close, original they never will be."


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2015)

vro said:


> Cali is the best state for weed. Always has been and always will be.


Nah. Great indoor weed is everywhere. Outdoor, maybe.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Fact and I would say followed by Oregon, and Washington. Nobody does it better than the west coast. "You can come closer than close, original they never will be."



Again....you can thank BC for all of that... 

Credit where credit is due.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Again....you can thank BC for all of that...
> 
> Credit where credit is due.


BC bud is great too, would put it before Colorado bud for sure. I am growing a strain called UBC Chemo now. But nobody does it like the Emerald Triangle and that is a fact. "They can come closer than close, original they never will be".


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 14, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> BC bud is great too, would put it before Colorado bud for sure. I am growing a strain called UBC Chemo now. But nobody does it like the Emerald Triangle and that is a fact. "They can come closer than close, original they never will be".



I dunno... i think all the top shelf indoor stuff is getting to be pretty much the same now. Growers now have the freedom/condidence to share info like never before and that has upped the game all around everywhere... 

But it a started in BC and i like to see them get credit for that. The rest of world knows it (Amsterdam Spain UK) but it seems a lot of the US doesnt....


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> I dunno... i think all the top shelf indoor stuff is getting to be pretty much the same now. Growers now have the freedom/condidence to share info like never before and that has upped the game all around everywhere...
> 
> But it a started in BC and i like to see them get credit for that. The rest of world knows it (Amsterdam Spain UK) but it seems a lot of the US doesnt....


To be honest I don't know much about the BC growing scene other than the stuff I have tried that came form there. I was only talking about American weed though. I am sure BC and many European markets are of great quality too. But from solely an American perception, on American cannabis, the emerald triangle does it the best in America.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 14, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> What do you expect for a 100 zips? Tell your boy to not waste his time driving to Rado if he's going to buy the cheapest shit available.


Im telling u. But he was saying it was the best shit ava. He is kinda dumb tho and dont know any better. The kosher kush was the best and it lacked. I just know from expirence what good weed is and have extracted plenty. Cant pass some bho trash on me but i have saw people buy it. 
So is demand really that high up there?


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 14, 2015)

Was a clear zip lock with li


GreenStick85 said:


> I'm really surprised but in Washington they have this stuff locked down right and bud you buy is really nice stuff. Depending on the shelf, you can get some really good stuff for 200-250 oz I've heard of 165 for a oz too just A grade not bad at all but you can compare relatively speaking. The whole part of this is did this come in any packaging or was it a plain bag? Regulations in CO are unknown to me but WA has that childproof packaging or rather resistant until it's opened. Anyways my point is maybe this dude is just grabbing this shit off the highway and naming it as he sees it.


Clear bag prescription looking sticker with name. Looked kinda trashy. I was just blown away by the quality. Garbage for real. Speed dried may be why as well i have speed dried my fare share i dont know why i didnt think of that. It really zaps the smell and texture.


----------



## bdt1981 (Dec 14, 2015)

I was just thinking when i was told hiw cheap he paid. Do i really want to put all the time and effort in growing and curing some weed that im going to have trouble getting 250 a zip for. Answer is hell ya cuz if all they want to pay is 250 thats more that i get to keep because in my state ill get 350 or 4 or ill smoke it all.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 14, 2015)

bdt1981 said:


> Im telling u. But he was saying it was the best shit ava. He is kinda dumb tho and dont know any better. The kosher kush was the best and it lacked. I just know from expirence what good weed is and have extracted plenty. Cant pass some bho trash on me but i have saw people buy it.
> So is demand really that high up there?





I'm not in Rado, but I gotta think its a buyers market. Take your time n look around and I bet you find some killer smoke for a great price..that may be on the street or a shop but its abundant.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 14, 2015)

bdt1981 said:


> I was just thinking when i was told hiw cheap he paid. Do i really want to put all the time and effort in growing and curing some weed that im going to have trouble getting 250 a zip for. Answer is hell ya cuz if all they want to pay is 250 thats more that i get to keep because in my state ill get 350 or 4 or ill smoke it all.


I have two suspicions. One is if your guy buys the stuff then swaps it, maybe that's what's happening. Dealers always try to show up shit that looks worse than the real thing too. Two, maybe he doesn't know any better? Could have asked, did you smoke any of this because whatever the hell he is smelling if he. Just goes by looks , he hasn't seen good pot at all. I've seen all Grades of flower, bag appeal means a lot but if it can't smoke worth shit, I guess that's his problem. But don't buy from this clown anymore.
I've had my share of shadies, it's just weird when people bring bad pot around and calling it good when most pot is really good now and that junk in the market ought not to be there.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Legal dispensaries can get away with selling schwag just because anyone can find them and anyone can buy there. That's far from the best deal, though. 

On the street, the second rate stuff often just gets blasted.


----------



## ColoHead (Apr 15, 2016)

I've got to give it to Cali for dispensary weed. Generally, much better smoke!

I've had some shit weed in Colo, the only decent shops I've found are Greenman and 14er in Boulder. Everything else has been mostly ok or crap. I got my own grow going pdq when I moved here.

Homegrown quality has always been about the grower and available genetics, regardless of state of residence.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2016)

GreenStick85 said:


> Eh it's relative. Washington has its perks while so does Cali. It's the emerald triangle we live in that is the optimal area to grow.


Growing in the central valley is better.. not as wet.


----------



## JavaCo (Apr 15, 2016)

Confucius say, There is no such thing as shitty weed, only shitty growers!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2016)

JavaCo said:


> Confucius say, There is no such thing as shitty weed, only shitty growers!


 There are tons of shitty strains.


----------



## SmokieTheWookie (Apr 15, 2016)

My buddies and I went to CO for a few days about a month ago and stayed at a 420 friendly hotel in Pueblo, CO. Between us I would guess we probably spent close to a grand on different strains of bud and extracts (only bought in 1g increments b/c we wanted to try a lot of different stuff). In total we tried about 40 different types, and I would say it is kind of hit and miss. We had one pre-rolled we bought we each took a hit off and just put out it was so shitty, but on the other hand we had some very good bud, we all agreed Golden goat was the bees knees, and the GSC we got in CO was a lot better then the stuff they call GSC here at home. It just depends on the dispensary and where they get their supply, some of the best that we had seemed to be from the ones with attached grow facilities.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 15, 2016)

I wish I lived in a state where I could complain.


----------



## JavaCo (Apr 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> There are tons of shitty strains.


You will never get a 100% to agree a strain is shitty. There are some strains out there that most everyone raves about and I have tried them and I wouldn't call them shitty but for sure didn't see what all the fuss was about. Especially when you get into the medical side of it. If your smokin to get high and you get you some charlotte's web you're going to be disappointed since it has almost no THC in it. Yet someone with epilepsy that suffers from seizures will think it is the best strain in the known universe. Someone growing for yield is probably going to think every low yielding strain is shitty. Plus you can always go back to the shitty grower, If that strain you didn't like , was grown by a master grower and you tested his flowers, would you still say that strain was shitty? Food for thought right there.So to sum it up, quit blaming the weed strain. The Strain is innocent damnit, It is the growers fault.


----------



## StashToker (Apr 15, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> I wish I lived in a state where I could complain.


Same dandy.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 15, 2016)

I like mmj that is so potent it hits you in the brow almost cross eyed. .but, it must have the medicinal properties I need for my ailments. I'll shop around on weedmaps and look at the dispensaries around colorado springs. ...even if my favorite shops don't have what I'm looking for, I'll shop elsewhere, regardless of price.

I love my chem strains.


----------



## skinny510 (Apr 15, 2016)

Know your grower. That's what I've learnt. 

Otherwise you will get burnt sometime or another....


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 15, 2016)

It takes a few rounds but you can find hidden gems thatll do you extremely fucking good.

Live while you can, 

I get 20 an 8th and 20 a G of shatter no tax too.


----------



## blackforest (Apr 15, 2016)

Rec has taken over the schwag market. "Big and fast, that's what we look for"
Hence all the micro breweries everywhere. 

Big Money in Weed:


----------



## funguy87 (May 13, 2016)

GreenStick85 said:


> Eh it's relative. Washington has its perks while so does Cali. It's the emerald triangle we live in that is the optimal area to grow.


I agree with this statement to a certain extent but speaking from
personal experience. Living on the east coast the best I've ever had flavor and potency wise was a strain they called afgan goo. It was grown in ap mountains in NC it had this crazy mango flavor and the buzz on made my eyes smile. This may be due to the fact that anything I've had from Cali has been touched 6 times before I taste
it *cheers*


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 13, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> It takes a few rounds but you can find hidden gems thatll do you extremely fucking good.
> 
> Live while you can,
> 
> I get 20 an 8th and 20 a G of shatter no tax too.


I'll be vacationing in Colo. in June can U give some shop names and cities?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure about the extracted part, it sounds to me like y'all got stuck with early chopped, 'Colorado cured' (flash dried) second or even third grade garbage. Then again, if you're really paying a Franklin per zip, you're going to get garbage.
> 
> PM me if you'd like some recommendations about where to visit your next trip. Which way are you coming from? That would help inform my choices of where I'd suggest.


PMing is beyond my computer abilities. How bout just posting some info. on RIU.?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 13, 2016)

JavaCo said:


> Confucius say, There is no such thing as shitty weed, only shitty growers!


Tacitus said that. Confucius said " There are no bad hands only bad flops"


----------



## innerG (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in WA but when I went to CO, I got some Kosher Kush that was really good and some Goji OG that was good too. (The Goji OG had a mature bean in the 1G I bought so I brought it home as a souvenir)

I know the stores here vary from shit to really good, so I wouldn't be in a rush to judge a whole state so quickly. Some towns/counties have better than others or ban it outright. You just have to do some looking to find what's good, just like anything else.


----------



## Chron4Life (Jun 30, 2016)

My hometown city's dispensary herb is a complete joke... Garbage being sold and advertised as medicinal product... Im sticking to my homegrown, thanks


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 1, 2016)

Filties said:


> Tired of throwing away roaches *burning fingertips and lips*... Here we have a new product that gives you complete control of your blunt and helps you roll even faster... *no more waxy buildup* easier to pass around and lasts way longer plus you save MUCH more weed check it out @ *Filties.com* or Follow us on instagram @*Filties*


 WTF??


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 1, 2016)

Filties said:


> Tired of throwing away roaches *burning fingertips and lips*... Here we have a new product that gives you complete control of your blunt and helps you roll even faster... *no more waxy buildup* easier to pass around and lasts way longer plus you save MUCH more weed check it out @ *Filties.com* or Follow us on instagram @*Filties*


Go advertise somewhere else.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jul 1, 2016)

Reported


----------



## Moldy (Jul 1, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Again....you can thank BC for all of that...
> 
> Credit where credit is due.


Yeah, a lot of it but not all of it. A good friend of mine has been growing donkey dicks from seeds he brought back from Nam since the 70's. He supplied many pounds to the bay area over a long period of time during the 70s and 80s (and even as late as 93') and started some other grows in other states. He only sold to people he knew over the years in Cali, OR, WA, MN and "my old state". Haven't seen him in 20 years though, unsure of his situation now. Outstanding cannabis, never had anything better since.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 1, 2016)

WTH does different states have to do with anything??? I'm in eastern Ontario and have grown some pretty decent outdoor strains in my day. It's all about the strain and the ability to grow it properly in the area you are in. Grant it shorter seasons do have their downfalls but again you just need to pick the right strain. As for dispensaries, pretty sure it's a luck of the draw thing as well, some good and some not so. I'm only registered at one so that's were I go and I've bought really good and not so from them. It's a great place to get testers of different strains.


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 1, 2016)

Moldy said:


> Yeah, a lot of it but not all of it. A good friend of mine has been growing donkey dicks from seeds he brought back from Nam since the 70's. He supplied many pounds to the bay area over a long period of time during the 70s and 80s (and even as late as 93') and started some other grows in other states. He only sold to people he knew over the years in Cali, OR, WA, MN and "my old state". Haven't seen him in 20 years though, unsure of his situation now. Outstanding cannabis, never had anything better since.


Fair enough. I do know that Nor Cal had some fine growers back then. Incidentally, a lot of the BC growers back then were draft dodgers from the states...lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 1, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Reported


See now you're in shit . Lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 2, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> I've got to give it to Cali for dispensary weed. Generally, much better smoke!
> 
> I've had some shit weed in Colo, the only decent shops I've found are Greenman and 14er in Boulder. Everything else has been mostly ok or crap. I got my own grow going pdq when I moved here.
> 
> Homegrown quality has always been about the grower and available genetics, regardless of state of residence.


I think California has better weed and a better selection because the shops buy weed from different growers. In Colorado dispensaries have to grow most of their own weed or buy from a registered wholesaler. These dispensaries are always changing growers and growers don't have much incentive and get paid hourly wages. Dispensaries in Colorado have lots of lower quality weed and most all grow the same strains. If independent growers could sell to dispensaries, quality and selection would go way up. The one thing Colorado does good is extracts and edibles.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 11, 2016)

the rec store weed in wa state is pretty good.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2016)

Dr Gonzz said:


> the rec store weed in wa state is pretty good.


All mine got raided and closed lol.


----------



## Trichometry101 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bump for shitty dispensary weed!

Norcal, Socal, Az, Co, OR, WA, probably everywhere else in the country sells GARBAGE in the dispensaries. It doesn't make sense at all. You cant grow weed this bad on accident.

I couldn't believe it when i saw the unflushed antiweed perfumed haybail shit on norcal shelves.

All the excuses in the world couldn't add up to bud this bad. First thing to come to terms with, they don't dry it or store it properly. Ok.. But the fresh weed doesn't even taste like fresh weed? It has a smell, but its not a weed smell? The taste is always like your smoking perfumes or plastics or other non weed components.

I've started calling all dispensary weed fake. When you sell premature bagseed larf grown in sterile mediums, fertigated with perfumed nutes, having no flavor or smell of its own, and call it top shelf organic OG Kush? It's a god damned fraud. Hell yes it's fake weed. Weed that has any foreign smell to it instead of its real smell is FAKE. Every customer was smart enough to complain about the hay smell, so literally everything now smells like hay infused with perfumes. You could smoke the hay shit without goin to the hospital. Thats how bad the weed is. I would purposely seek out hay weed, cuz at least i wasn't smoking bud perfumes. 

Here in AZ they think weed should be grown like IPA beer. You can taste lemon rinds, food products, sweetners, essential oils, all types of shit but weed. Dispensaries are a god damned fraud just like the grow store. The whole legal/medical industry is a fucking abomination. There may be some decent producers out there but they ain't talking enough shit. Shitty weed growers need to be SHAMED. I'm not talking bad weed. I'm talking weed worse than reggie, because it tastes like fucking grow products exclusively, and doesn't get you high,but gives you headaches and sinus infections. I'm talking negative quality weed. Shit i never knew existed until i got a medical card.

If you dont want competition, guess what, you're struggling! Good growers talk shit and beg for competition.
Proof there are no decent grows in the legal market i guess! They all jack each other off like the little faggot children they are!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 8, 2018)

My amigo brought a bunch of samples back from rado. They were all good and looked good but what i grow is just as good if not better.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 8, 2018)

I live in Co, sometimes dispensary weed is ok, most times not that great. Never a good cure, and always dried out. I've yet to see dispensary buds that look and taste anywhere close to my own. The extracts you can buy these days are pretty damn sweet though, such a variety out there that I usually have 3-4 different kinds on hand. And there's cbd products It's nice to have choices.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

JavaCo said:


> You will never get a 100% to agree a strain is shitty. There are some strains out there that most everyone raves about and I have tried them and I wouldn't call them shitty but for sure didn't see what all the fuss was about. Especially when you get into the medical side of it. If your smokin to get high and you get you some charlotte's web you're going to be disappointed since it has almost no THC in it. Yet someone with epilepsy that suffers from seizures will think it is the best strain in the known universe. Someone growing for yield is probably going to think every low yielding strain is shitty. Plus you can always go back to the shitty grower, If that strain you didn't like , was grown by a master grower and you tested his flowers, would you still say that strain was shitty? Food for thought right there.So to sum it up, quit blaming the weed strain. The Strain is innocent damnit, It is the growers fault.




A master grower is what they call a guy that makes a lot of money for growing weed. Growing weed isn't hard, making sure a huge operation is running on schedule might be, but those are just factory's that produce lots of forgettable weed. The best weed is grown at home by your neighbor not some guy that thinks he's a master grower. And some strains or strains phenotypes do suck.. that's a fact


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

With our fucked up system it actually helps to get decent product from the store. Basically the only place now is the reserve and there are 15 outlets in a 10 square mile location so the best one wins lol. Still dry, still not cured properly but yup some good some bad, you go where the good is .


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

REminds me of hood dealers selling tobacco with pot seeds in it to rich kids lol, doesnt Cali have quality regulation for the herb? Colorado doesnt? I heard they monitor butane levels yet pot can be sold prematurely? ARe you kidding me?


----------



## HippieonaHarley (Aug 26, 2019)

In any Disp. I believe anywhere, if you shop in the "Bargain Basement" you don't get designer products!. Spend a bit more cash I mean you went to the trouble of travel expenses, and ask for "Top Shelf" I have a buddy that travels to Colo. regular and always laughs about :I got a $100.00 OZ, or even less, but we all laugh at his ditch weed smoke !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I live in Co, sometimes dispensary weed is ok, most times not that great. Never a good cure, and always dried out. I've yet to see dispensary buds that look and taste anywhere close to my own. The extracts you can buy these days are pretty damn sweet though, such a variety out there that I usually have 3-4 different kinds on hand. And there's cbd products It's nice to have choices.


I'm in CO too and totally agree that most of the dispensary weed isn't top quality. But there are a couple places I've found that always have awesome stuff. They both do charge a bit more than some of the other guys though. Other places, I've gotten some $75 ounces of GDP that were super bomb, but have also got some nasty tasting shit from the same place. I've checked out a lot of dispensaries over the last 10 years, since I got a med card but have only been going to 1 lately to get my clones. Haven't bought weed in like a year.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 27, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm in CO too and totally agree that most of the dispensary weed isn't top quality. But there are a couple places I've found that always have awesome stuff. They both do charge a bit more than some of the other guys though. Other places, I've gotten some $75 ounces of GDP that were super bomb, but have also got some nasty tasting shit from the same place. I've checked out a lot of dispensaries over the last 10 years, since I got a med card but have only been going to 1 lately to get my clones. Haven't bought weed in like a year.


It seems there's a few shops that are trying to put effort into a decent product, but not many. I follow a local dispo on IG and I think I'm going to quit, lol. Everytime they post plant pics I see something wrong with them. Today was some funny looking leaves that told me they have some bad bacteria or something in their res. I'm trying to be nice, but damn I want to say something. You def can see some shops are actually trying these days though, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 28, 2019)

The legal ones here sell shit for exorbitant prices. The growers have upped their game to be able to move product so the if nothing else that’s a good thing. The reserves are selling some good product but it’s hit or miss


----------



## Redneck daddy (Aug 28, 2019)

GreenStick85 said:


> Eh it's relative. Washington has its perks while so does Cali. It's the emerald triangle we live in that is the optimal area to grow.


I


----------



## Redneck daddy (Aug 28, 2019)

I live in Oklahoma,i will tell you dispensary bud can't touch home grown ,cant happen period!Here we can have 6 mature 6 seedlings,8oz in your home,72 oz edibles,hell you can roll around with 3 oz and still be safe,grow your own its much better


----------



## Shami7426 (Aug 29, 2019)

Well I live in UK and its fully fuking illegal here
Imports from cali (jungle bois) sell for like £400 a oz, mans are selling £110 quarters.
Main seller over here is amnesia and lemon haze, stardawg, guava dawg and that about it. Shit is so expensive tho getting 3 joints for £20. Started growing my own now jus finished my first crop of lemon haze


----------



## Rider101 (Aug 29, 2019)

The only good booze in moonshine forget Glenfiddich scotch or Laphroaig for signal malt whisky.

And we all know only illegal weed grown by criminals is any good right? Smoking a joint I grew legally laughing my ass off. Even I have to admit most of the weed being sold in Canadian government stores is just as good if not better then what i grow but there is always a bad apple or two.


----------



## Rider101 (Aug 29, 2019)

Shami7426 said:


> Well I live in UK and its fully fuking illegal here
> Imports from cali (jungle bois) sell for like £400 a oz, mans are selling £110 quarters.
> Main seller over here is amnesia and lemon haze, stardawg, guava dawg and that about it. Shit is so expensive tho getting 3 joints for £20. Started growing my own now jus finished my first crop of lemon haze


 I love growing cannabis at times when everything is going great its just about as much fun as smoking it. You might want to try a cali strain for you next grow since cali stains are selling in Amsterdam for twice to four times anything else. Gelto or such sure does get a premium on the streets.


----------



## Shami7426 (Aug 29, 2019)

I dont get to enjoy all that, I have kids so I cant grow in my house. I have it at a friend's house instead. The guy doesn't always listen as he fuked up a bit snapped a few stalks etc, he told me he knew what he was doing but didnt recognise nutrient burn etc. One of my plants smells sweet, but the other doesn't smell as good I'm sure there was something wrong with it. 9 week veg, 10 week flower, seeds came from some bud I smoked lol. I tried my best to controll environment with what I had but it was never steady and always higher than 26degrees, humidity was never as low as I wanted, at first humid was 60+ and temp at 30. My mate couldnt do fuk all to fix it so I had to go in and reposition everything. Fuk me onetime I went in it was too hot, guy didnt even have the window open for intake of cold air. Anyway at end of week 9 this is how they looked.

I am looking to do a cali strain , just need some quality cali seeds that can be trusted, my main purpose is to smoke not sell.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 29, 2019)

Shami7426 said:


> Well I live in UK and its fully fuking illegal here
> Imports from cali (jungle bois) sell for like £400 a oz, mans are selling £110 quarters.
> Main seller over here is amnesia and lemon haze, stardawg, guava dawg and that about it. Shit is so expensive tho getting 3 joints for £20. Started growing my own now jus finished my first crop of lemon haze


Kids buying into hype.
Nothings worth that price, still plenty of growers selling for £160s on quality strains.


----------



## Shami7426 (Aug 29, 2019)

£160 over here will give you weed that will not get you high.

I reckon one reason cali is so expensive and some haze is because it's all imported


----------



## Rider101 (Aug 29, 2019)

Shami7426 said:


> £160 over here will give you weed that will not get you high.
> 
> I reckon one reason cali is so expensive and some haze is because it's all imported


Its so weird here in Canada Canopy growth the largest cannabis supplier, get their seeds from DNA seed bank in Amsterdam legally. But you can't buy DNA seeds in Canada legally however you can buy them from online vendors in England. Your lucky in that respect Shami7426 you can buy cali seeds just as cheap as any other seeds DNA sells. So you get premium seeds without the premium price at a store you can walk into without leaving a paper trail.

BTW I've tried gelto and I really really do love it not as much as sensi seeds mr nice but damn close.


----------



## Shami7426 (Aug 29, 2019)

Now that's something I didnt know I will deffo have to check them out and get some ordered


----------



## Redneck daddy (Aug 29, 2019)

Shami7426 said:


> Well I live in UK and its fully fuking illegal here
> Imports from cali (jungle bois) sell for like £400 a oz, mans are selling £110 quarters.
> Main seller over here is amnesia and lemon haze, stardawg, guava dawg and that about it. Shit is so expensive tho getting 3 joints for £20. Started growing my own now jus finished my first crop of lemon haze


Yea i like smoking my own stash i just harvested a lemon haze fucking amazing smooth ass smoke


----------



## Shami7426 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hoping mine gonna be the fire fire. Will find out next Sunday


----------



## Redneck daddy (Aug 29, 2019)

Shami7426 said:


> Hoping mine gonna be the fire fire. Will find out next Sunday


I have gorrila glue,bruce banner,og kush,white widow,going nice,ill have a harvest in three weeks im ready my stoner friend


----------



## Shami7426 (Aug 31, 2019)

The waiting game, worst part


----------



## Mr Lizard (Sep 18, 2019)

I screwed up my strains so I'm not sure which is which. I just wait till they're ready and blaze. Anyone have any idea what these are?


----------



## Mr Lizard (Sep 18, 2019)

And this is different too. At $250 AUD an oz. The price has stayed the same for 40 yrs. Though here for 50 grams of tobacco it's $97 a packed of roll your own. How's that for screwed up? Duty free without tax tobacco is 22.50 our taxation system is outta control


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 24, 2019)

I buy from mile high dispensary on the medical side and their pot is pretty good.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2019)

You just have to know where to go. There is some Bomb Ass Shit here, but not all dispensaries are created equal, lol.


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 24, 2019)

I went to Colorado this last summer and the weed i purchased was just how u described it, i also purchased $100 zips or budget weed as they called it and that's exactly what it is, it's budget for a reason either been sitting on their shelf too long, the weed contained seeds, etc... that is when i learned if u wanna see top shelf bud u gotta shell out some extra cash.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2019)

OGBudz said:


> I went to Colorado this last summer and the weed i purchased was just how u described it, i also purchased $100 zips or budget weed as they called it and that's exactly what it is, it's budget for a reason either been sitting on their shelf too long, the weed contained seeds, etc... that is when i learned if u wanna see top shelf bud u gotta shell out some extra cash.


Here's a little of the GDP I got over a year ago for $75 oz out the door. It would've been $85 for rec, and actually looked a lot better a year ago. I haven't actually bought weed though since I started growing, haha. Again, you just gotta know where to go, but there are a few good ones.


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 24, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Here's a little of the GDP I got over a year ago for $75 oz out the door. It would've been $85 for rec, and actually looked a lot better a year ago. I haven't actually bought weed though since I started growing, haha. Again, you just gotta know where to go, but there are a few good ones.
> View attachment 4425946


Wish i knew of the good ones while i was out there, but overall the budget weed still did its job and there were a few good bags out of the whole bunch. Everything in the pic was $99oz think the best place i visited was the green solution.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 24, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You just have to know where to go. There is some Bomb Ass Shit here, but not all dispensaries are created equal, lol.


Colorado Cannabis Connection in lakewood is bogus. I question everything about that place. My girlfriend used to go to lightshade but one day they ran out of medical. After that I got on a waiting list at mile high dispensary. I can get an oz of pretty good pot for $112 with my med card and vets discount.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 24, 2019)

OGBudz said:


> Wish i knew of the good ones while i was out there, but overall the budget weed still did its job and there were a few good bags out of the whole bunch. Everything in the pic was $99oz think the best place i visited was the green solution.


If I where you I'd save my lungs for the good stuff, you are only killing yourself. Literally.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 24, 2019)

I wanted something different a while back and went to the local dispo. Picked up cake pops, was kinda shocked they had something that new. That was the roughest smoke I've ever had in my life, like bad. Threw most of it away, smokin straight salt, smh.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I wanted something different a while back and went to the local dispo. Picked up cake pops, was kinda shocked they had something that new. That was the roughest smoke I've ever had in my life, like bad. Threw most of it away, smokin straight salt, smh.


Last 4/20 I went to MMJ America downtown because they were close and because I could get a quarter of pot for $20. Turns out the pot was like 4% thc. Like, why even try and sell pot that weak?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 24, 2019)

Birdrussell said:


> Last 4/20 I went to MMJ America downtown because they were close and because I could get a quarter of pot for $20. Turns out the pot was like 4% thc. Like, why even try and sell pot that weak?


That's borderline hemp, lol.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's borderline hemp, lol.


How does one even go about growing such poor cannabis. Someone at mmjamerica needs to spend a little more time in the forums I guess. Lol.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 24, 2019)

Birdrussell said:


> How does one even go about growing such poor cannabis. Someone at mmjamerica needs to spend a little more time in the forums I guess. Lol.


Most of these outfits are sacrificing quality for quantity and quicker to sale. Super high ppm's and unhappy looking plants. I used to follow the dispo mentioned above on ig and everytime they post a pic there's something wrong with their plants, lol. Same reason there's very few actually curing buds. The ones that are, have some pretty loyal customers though.


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 24, 2019)

If you want something done right you gotta do it yourself. Lol


----------



## quazyqual (Dec 22, 2019)

Birdrussell said:


> If you want something done right you gotta do it yourself. Lol


This is my stance now after being severely dissapointed by Maine dispensery weed. It is never as good as the danks my brother grows.

Now that I have my own house with grow space, sayanora mediocre weed!


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 23, 2019)

quazyqual said:


> This is my stance now after being severely dissapointed by Maine dispensery weed. It is never as good as the danks my brother grows.
> 
> Now that I have my own house with grow space, sayanora mediocre weed!


I got fed up with the price. My girlfriend and i go through $500 or so a month in weed. For $500 i can build a grow room and smoke for $30 an oz.


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 24, 2020)

Gquebed said:


> Ya'll need to thank BC Canada for introducing ya'll to fine weed back in the 80s and keeping ya'll in good supply of that fine weed up until ya'll finally learned how to grow it on your own.
> 
> Jus sayin....


I smoked good weed long before bc indica came around. Jamaican lambs bread gold highlandMexican, columbians. And hashes from the mid east. There wasn't a couch lock then. Lotsa insane energy and laughter.


----------



## Freedom seed (Jan 24, 2020)

Cardlee P said:


> I smoked good weed long before bc indica came around. Jamaican lambs bread gold highlandMexican, columbians. And hashes from the mid east. There wasn't a couch lock then. Lotsa insane energy and laughter.


I’m in Canada, the same latitude as Northern California, but with more heat! I’ve never even heard of BC weed for sale around here. Lots of people grew bagseed sativa in this climate and even kept it over the years. When I go to BC I bring the cold weather gear lol.

Four trees per yard and Castle Law applies! And our rights still haven’t been fully respected...yet.

For some reason nobody has opened a dispensary around here.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 3, 2020)

Uk weed markets going tits up, loads of stardawg an badly grown exotic strains being pushed out for silly prices. Seems as if quality has gone down and prices have gone up, atleast around my area


----------

